# The long drought for NJIT final ended



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

The long drought for NJIT finally ended with a 61-51 victory over Bryant U at the Estelle and Zoom Fleisher Athletic Center few minutes ago....

The 51-game losing streak finally ended with this victory over Bryant which is just starting its first Division 1 season. 

NJIT would be playing Bryant on their home-court at Chace Athletic Center on 17Feb2008 again later on this season.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> It's been a long time coming for the NJIT men's basketball team - 702 long days.
> 
> That is the amount of time between the Highlanders' previous win, a 78-74 win at Longwood on Feb. 19, 2007, and last night's 61-51 win at home against Bryant. In between were 51 consecutive losses.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/01222009/sports/college/njit_skid_ends_at_51_151370.htm

Congrats to them on finally winning a game! :clap:


----------



## goDUKES83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats to you, EastSide Fan. I am a fan of the Duquesne Dukes and after years of being horrible I know the feeling. You are a dedicated fan for sure!!


----------



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks....I follow the sports team performance on the web only as one of my recreational activities like watching TV....It's one of those activities that gives me a little bit of excitement.....

Kind of accustomed to them the basketball team losing....and gotten used to replying back to some negative criticisms...

It kind of hard to see a winning performance unlike the old days when they were in D3 winning over 20 games every season.....Hopefully they would improve next season....


----------



## goDUKES83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, it is very easy to follow on the web these days. I am assuming NJIT probably tried getting into Northeast Confeerence or an east coast based conference. Any reason why they were not admitted? I was just wondering. I could see how other Jersey based NEC teams would try and block entrance to your school.


----------



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

I am not with the NJIT administration so I would never get to know the real reasons until they choose to reveal it.....

I figured out it may be like this:

a) NJIT indicated publicly that it was interested in 3 local conferences. It probably applied to all 3 conferences but got rejected. The benefit of being in a local conference is self-explanatory and includes most importantly less traveling time for student athletics and reduced cost of traveling.

b) One particular conference probably thought that the profile does not fit.

c) Another conference felt that it already has enough members and does not see an advantage for admitting new members.

d) The 3rd conference had a spot....but chose a school which offers Football....what I read is , the NJ schools in that conference voted for NJIT as it would also mean them getting the benefits....as it is easier and cheaper for them to travel to a nearby school. Besides, they are also the tax payers.....and are really supporting the school ....

e) It is unlikely that NJIT would be offering Football as it is too expensive.....and it does not really have the time and student population mass to support the sport....I believe they dropped Football many years ago....Rutgers that sponsors Football had to drop 6 other sports including Tennis to balance the budget..

f) The other independent peers who were encountering the same problems getting into a conference/scheduling invited NJIT and it accepted it immediately ...It may be the first conference to invite NJIT..... The AD/President puts it more or less in this way "you have to get an invitation to a dance...Great West invited and we accepted...."....Membership also comes with some restrictions and leaving penalties....Recently the president of NJIT was even nominated to lead the conference.

This is what I know.....there may be other politics involved....


----------

